# 3 broadband price increase



## Sandals (27 Nov 2012)

IMPORTANT FROM THREE: From your Jan bill the Broadband monthly cost is changing from E20.32 to E21.99. 

Must see if any cheaper as apparently we only use 10% off our allowed usage.


----------



## Lightning (27 Nov 2012)

Thanks for posting. 

You would be hard pressed to find a cheaper mobile broadband provider than 3, although Meteor have some value propositions.


----------

